# Senior golden in rural va shelter!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks so sad and lost. I hope someone can take him or rescue saves him. I hate it especially when they get old and familys just dont want a dog that doesnt play as much. Poor guy.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor guy! 13 years old I hope a rescue gets him...Does GRREAT cover that area?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure, I found another golden in a different shelter and I just emailed a variety of rescues throughout virginia and one in north carolina. I'm thinking when/if they respond I'll ask about him too. I go to school at Virginia Tech but I would be willing to drive either of them to a rescue if it's not too far ...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What the H is this sad old white faced man doing in a shelter. My heart cracked at the picture of him standing there with tail down, and then the next with those so sad eyes. I certainly hope someone will take him.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I cant look at these anymore, my heart is breaking.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I called this shelter, here is the story on this poor boy. His owner died and when whoever came to clean out the home they left him outside in a pen, he was there for 2 weeks before being taken to shelter. He is a nice dog, very stressed right now about his surroundings. His time will be up *APRIL 16*
I have not contacted rescues yet, that is next on my list of to do's


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I emld. 3 G.R. Rescues in Virginia.

What a beautiful and Sad Senior and he only has until Wednesday?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This just breaks my heart. I really wish Julia were up for getting another golden. I've seen several I would take in an instant.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

If Meggie weren't sick right now - he would be mine on Monday. This just kills me. Let us know if a rescue takes him.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just received word from Mary with GRREAT, she tells me they are aware of this golden and have been in contact with this shelter about him. She also said that they have a good working relationship with this shelter. So hopefully this is good news!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed that this guy gets into rescue soon.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. 3 G.R. Rescues in Virginia.
> 
> What a beautiful and Sad Senior and he only has until Wednesday?


 
Isn't there a rescue who takes Seniors from all over??? I can't remember.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Fingers and toes crossed that this guy gets into rescue soon.


 
If Mary is working on it, he'll be safe soon 
She usually gets her doggie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Just received word from Mary with GRREAT, she tells me they are aware of this golden and have been in contact with this shelter about him. She also said that they have a good working relationship with this shelter. So hopefully this is good news!!


 
I missed this. This is wonderful!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I'm very happy, I emailed GRREAT also last night about the two goldens I saw (this poor guy and another one in Pulaski) and she is going to be taking both of them!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Good Job....you girls ROCK!!!! Thank You for being proactive!! 

~Jackie


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

That's wonderful! Thanks for letting us know. His pictures just break my heart.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got an update on this poor guy, he HAS NOT been pulled as of yet!!
The lady at the shelter said that he may be put down on Thursday ( 4/17) 
Rescues do not pull directly, they need to go through the humane society, it is a strange system that they have there.
I spoke with Barbara from the humane society and she had no info for me either about any rescue for this boy. She did say she would contact me later today with any info that they have.
I need to leave for work and won't be able to contact Mary with GRREAT for an update from her, if anyone can do that, that would be apperciated!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emdl Mary at Grreat for Maggie's Mom..*

Here is Mary's reply:

Hi Karen,

Can you please let everyone know that I already know about this Golden, as does another rescue. We've pulled dogs from this shelter before.

thanks,
Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
(http://www.grreat.org) 


"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion." - Anonymous


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update Karen


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I just got word from the humane society thought I'd share it because they are asking for some donations to help him.

Here it is: 

Thanks for caring about ED...I'm having him pulled from the shelter today...the golden rescue is finding a foster for him  Working on getting transport for him from here to northern VA. IF you can afford it, some funding for gas and his initial vaccinations would be great! You can paypal me at this email address: [email protected] GRREAT is wonderful to help with goldens in need but they don't reimburse us any expenses.

No matter what, thanks for caring about what happened to this old guy. He a sweetie and didn't deserve to die like that!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

He has been pulled and is safe!! Next step is to get him to Richmond.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ed*

I am so very Happy that Ed is going to a loving Foster Home!
I wish I could donate but I just did to another dog yesterday and one today, too!

I'm going to need to work two jobs pretty soon!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

When/where does he need to go to the foster home? If I got some help with the cost of gas I could drive him (gas is so expensive right now and I'm trying to save up all of my money for my puppy) ... I'm in Blacksburg and go to school at Virginia Tech, but if it is on a weekend I could definitely help. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

marieb said:


> When/where does he need to go to the foster home? If I got some help with the cost of gas I could drive him (gas is so expensive right now and I'm trying to save up all of my money for my puppy) ... I'm in Blacksburg and go to school at Virginia Tech, but if it is on a weekend I could definitely help. Let me know, thanks!


 
The humane society is in Wytheville, he needs to go to Richmond. I understand that they will transport him. They are hoping for donations to help cover costs of getting him there and initial vaccinations.
The person I spoke with is Ruthie. Here is the website if anyone is interested in contributing a couple bucks to help this old boy.

http://www.je923.com/misc/wchs.html

the paypal link is:

[email protected]


----------

